# Der Hobbit: Erneut auf Platz 1 der Kinocharts



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Der Hobbit: Erneut auf Platz 1 der Kinocharts*

					"Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise" ist seit Ende 2012 in den deutschen Kinos und hat seitdem mehr als 4,4 Millionen Zuschauer in die Kinos gelockt. Derzeit rangiert der Hobbit damit auf dem ersten Platz der Kinocharts, auf dem zweiten Platz folgt etwas abgeschlagen "Life of Pi: Schiffbruch mit Tiger".

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Der Hobbit: Erneut auf Platz 1 der Kinocharts*


----------



## Broow (2. Januar 2013)

Guter Film!

Für diejenigen die noch nie Herr der Ringe gesehen haben, wir es schwer Den Film zu checken


----------



## Ryle (2. Januar 2013)

Naja man kann auch sämtliche Bücher gelesen haben und blickt manches nicht wirklich bzw. wundert sich über Inhalte die entweder im Buch kaum erwähnt wurden oder im Film gar nicht erst vorkommen.
Aber so ist das nun mal mit Buchverfilmungen, manches findest keinen Platz und anderes wird dazu gedichtet weil grad reinpasst.


----------



## sfc (2. Januar 2013)

Broow schrieb:


> Guter Film!
> 
> Für diejenigen die noch nie Herr der Ringe gesehen haben, wir es schwer Den Film zu checken


 
Nö, der funktioniert auch ganz alleine. Lediglich ein paar Anspielungen dürften sich denjenigen nicht erschließen.


----------



## debalz (2. Januar 2013)

Ich bin zwar kein Fantasy-Freund, "musste" mit Schwester und Schwager aber reingehen und habe mich sehr gut unterhalten gefühlt, hätte noch ne Stunde länger so weiter gehen können. Habe von Herr d. Ringe auch nur einen Teil gesehen und habe die Story trotzdem verstanden. Fand auch das HFR-Format nicht störend und die 3D Effekte waren dezent aber gut eingesetzt.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (2. Januar 2013)

Ich fand ihn irgendwie nicht so toll.
Hat mich nicht wie die Herr der Ringe zu 100% in seinen Bann gezogen. Es fiel mir schwer ohne Unterbrechung einzutauchen.


----------



## Malkav85 (2. Januar 2013)

Bin leider maßlos enttäuscht vom Film. Die Story war ganz ok, mehr aber auch nicht. Der Anfang viel zu langatmig wie im ersten HdR Film und zu sehr "Kinderfilm". Ich weiss, das "der Hobbit" eigentlich ein Kinderbuch ist/sein soll, aber es passt einfach nicht. 

War leider nicht im HFR 3D Film und werde daher auch nie wieder in einen 3D Film gehen, da die Qualität wirklich misserabel war. Unscharfe Kamerafahrten, kein wirklicher 3D Effekt. 

Den 2 & 3 Teil werde ich mir -falls ich ins Kino gehe- lieber in 2D anschauen; wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Wavebreaker (2. Januar 2013)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Bin leider maßlos enttäuscht vom Film. Die Story war ganz ok, mehr aber auch nicht. Der Anfang viel zu langatmig wie im ersten HdR Film und zu sehr "Kinderfilm". Ich weiss, das "der Hobbit" eigentlich ein Kinderbuch ist/sein soll, aber es passt einfach nicht.
> 
> War leider nicht im HFR 3D Film und werde daher auch nie wieder in einen 3D Film gehen, da die Qualität wirklich misserabel war. Unscharfe Kamerafahrten, kein wirklicher 3D Effekt.
> 
> Den 2 & 3 Teil werde ich mir -falls ich ins Kino gehe- lieber in 2D anschauen; wenn überhaupt.



Ja sorry, aber dann geh nicht in einen Fantasy/Abenteuer-Film, sondern gib dir einen dialogarmen Actionstreifen ...
Das HFR 3D war wahnsinnig gut gemacht und die Effekte atemberaubend. Witzig ist halt, dass viele Leute HFR 3D kritisieren, weil es zu scharf und zu flüssig ist. Na ja ... früher hielten die Leute Farbfernsehen auch für Quatsch.

Der Film war brilliant. Nicht perfekt, aber zu meckern gibt es da eigentlich fast gar nichts. Nah an der Buchvorlage, gute Schauspieler, hervorragender Sound, gekonnte Effekte und unterstützende 3D Technik ... was will der Kinobesucher mehr?


----------



## Low (2. Januar 2013)

Ich denke wenn man alle 3 Teilen gesehen hat wird man sagen "WoW, einfach epische Triologie".


----------



## Malkav85 (2. Januar 2013)

@Wave: Ich bin großer HdR Fan, aber wenn du keine Kritik hören möchtest, dann übersehe einfach meinen Post  Außerdem hab ich geschrieben, das ich im Film ohne(!) HFR war. Ich hoffe einfach, das der nächste Teil nicht mehr soviel Slapstick beinhaltet.


----------



## Poempel (2. Januar 2013)

Wavebreaker schrieb:


> Das HFR 3D war wahnsinnig gut gemacht und die Effekte atemberaubend. Witzig ist halt, dass viele Leute HFR 3D kritisieren, weil es zu scharf und zu flüssig ist. Na ja ... früher hielten die Leute Farbfernsehen auch für Quatsch.
> 
> Der Film war brilliant. Nicht perfekt, aber zu meckern gibt es da eigentlich fast gar nichts. Nah an der Buchvorlage, gute Schauspieler, hervorragender Sound, gekonnte Effekte und unterstützende 3D Technik ... was will der Kinobesucher mehr?


 
Genau meine Meinung . Das war außerdem das erste Mal, dass ich bei einem 3D Film keine Kopfschmerzen bekommen habe... ich denke mal das lag an den 48fps. Diesen Film konnte ich richtig genießen, und das ohne nervige Ruckler. Bei diesen Flügen über die Landschaften (der ohne HFR bestimmt extrem geruckelt haben) hab ich immer Gänsehaut bekommen.

Es hat sich vollkommen gelohnt dafür ins Kino zu gehen und ich denke ich werde nur noch Filme in HFR im Kino angucken.

PS: Wie wird das eigentlich wenn die BluRay zum Film raus kommt? Gibts das dann auch in 48p?


----------



## Timsu (2. Januar 2013)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Ich hoffe einfach, das der nächste Teil nicht mehr soviel Slapstick beinhaltet.


Ist auch ein Kritikipunkt von mir am Film, die Szenen in denen sich die Zwerge beim Essen nicht benehmen konnten, sowie die Szene mit den 3 Trollen gingen wirklich zu stark in Richtung Kinderfilm.
Ab etwa der Hälfte des Films wurde es deutlich besser und ernsthafter, ab da hat mir der Film richtig gut gefallen, auch wenn er nicht an HdR herankommt.

Von HFR war ich sher begeistert


----------



## Low (2. Januar 2013)

Poempel schrieb:


> PS: Wie wird das eigentlich wenn die BluRay zum Film raus kommt? Gibts das dann auch in 48p?



Ich hatte Warner eine Email geschrieben, Infos zu 48fps Blu Ray waren nicht bekannt


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Januar 2013)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> @Wave: Ich bin großer HdR Fan, aber wenn du keine Kritik hören möchtest, dann übersehe einfach meinen Post  Außerdem hab ich geschrieben, das ich im Film ohne(!) HFR war. Ich hoffe einfach, das der nächste Teil nicht mehr soviel Slapstick beinhaltet.


 Mich stört da eher die kreative Freiheit, die sich der Herr Regisseur an sehr vielen Stellen gegönnt hat ... mit dem Rest konnte ich mich anfreunden ... abgesehen vom Gesinge, das geht irgendwie gar nicht (freue mich schon auf den ersten Star Wars Film unter Disney-Regie ) und passt wirklich nicht in die Stimmung ... ansonsten trotzdem gut, auch von der technischen Seite her (HFR sieht ******** aus? F*ck off, Haters, nur weil ihr ******** gewöhnt seid .....).


----------



## Low (2. Januar 2013)

Ich finde es gut das der Film nicht nur auf einem Buch sondern auf die anderen Tolkien Werke aufbaut.


----------



## Rollora (2. Januar 2013)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> @Wave: Ich bin großer HdR Fan, aber wenn du keine Kritik hören möchtest, dann übersehe einfach meinen Post  Außerdem hab ich geschrieben, das ich im Film ohne(!) HFR war. Ich hoffe einfach, das der nächste Teil nicht mehr soviel Slapstick beinhaltet.


 Abgesehen von der ersten halben/dreiviertel Stunde was war noch groß Slapstick und langsam?
Ich fand es gut, dass der Anfang langsam war, die HFR Technologie gleich mit schnellen Szenen einzusetzen wäre nicht optimal, man muss sich erst daran gewöhnen und ich denke das war der Sinn dahinter.
Ich war vom Anfang auch enttäuscht, doch der Film hat dann angezogen.
Aja stimmt bei der Flucht aus der Höhle fand ichs auch übertriebenen Slapstick, war nicht 100% meins, aber dann: gehört doch zu den Herr der Ringe Filmen, mich hat das schon in den Originalfilmen gestört, etwa das Kill-Duell zwischen Legolas und Gimli. Hat total an der Atmosphäre gekratzt, auch wenns witzig war: man hatte plötzlich das Gefühl als gäbe es eh nix einfacheres als Orks-Töten dann sollen die 2 Deppen halt nach Mordor gehen und alle umhauen.
Aja und mich störts immer noch, dass Jackson die Storylücke mit den Adlern nicht schließt. Das hat mich schon in der originaltrilogie gestört, dass das nicht erklärt wurde. Hab mich damals gefragt "Warum ruft der Gandalf nicht gleich Adler herbei, fliegt mit Frodo über Mount Doom, wirft den Jungen mitsamt Ring ab (oder Frodo wirft halt nur den Ring ab)" und sagt "Machts gut ihr Trottel" zu den Orks.
Dasselbe wieder beim Hobbit.


----------



## meik19081999 (2. Januar 2013)

Mit hfr sieht der film sehr gut aus die story is ok finde aber die anderen hdr teile besser es gibt einen grosen unterschied von hfr zu normal war in beiden drinnen un wirklich an die hater wenns zu scharf is kauf dia ne brille die alles unscharf macht oder tu die 3d brille ab dann isses besser oder?


----------



## Low (2. Januar 2013)

Ja das mit den Adlern ist wirklich Mist


----------



## Mischl (3. Januar 2013)

Hallöle,
  ich komme genau jetzt aus "Der Hobbit" (mit HFR und 3d) und ich bin begeistert, d.h. vom Film als auch dem neuen Aufnahmeverfahren.
  Ich stehe im Moment tierisch unter Strom denn wie ein trockener Schwamm der sofort das Wasser in sich aufnimmt bin ich jetzt randvoll mit einem wunderbar vertrauten "Mittelerde-Feeling". 
  Es ist wie ein alter Freund, den man lange nicht gesehen hat. Er ist ab und an Teil der Gedanken, aber doch stets leicht umnebelt. Aber trifft man ihn wieder, so ist es, als wäre er keine Sekunde weg gewesen.
  Kurzum: wunderbar!


----------



## John-800 (3. Januar 2013)

Manche sollten hier zur Kenntnis nehmen, daß jemand zuvor das "3D "ohne HFR"" bemängelt hat!

Die Adler waren halt im Urlaub. Soll dehnen ja auch mal gegöhnt werden. 
Ist doch genauso inteligent wie mit Kyle Reeze und John Conner gelöst "G" 

Muss auch mal schauen welches Kino in meiner Gegend 3D HFR bietet und angucken. Wird mal endlich Zeit für 48fps Material.... Also bettet daß es sich durchsetzt oder macht eben mehr Druck Leute.


----------



## Rollora (3. Januar 2013)

John-800 schrieb:


> Ist doch genauso inteligent wie mit Kyle Reeze und John Conner gelöst "G"


was ist daran schlecht gelöst 
Dass sein eigener Vater aus der Zukunft kommt meinst du?
Das ist doch relativ egal aus welcher Zeit der Herr kommt solange Zeitreisen möglich sind.
Witzig ist nur, dass er die ganze Zeit Seite an Seite mit einem Freund im Krieg kämpft hat und in Wirklichkeit wars sein Sohn.


----------



## Low (3. Januar 2013)

James Camrons Avatar 2 wird in 60fps gedreht und ein anderer resi setzt auf 120fps . Jacksons Lösung ist nur der erste Schritt Richtung mehr fps


----------



## John-800 (3. Januar 2013)

Rollora schrieb:


> was ist daran schlecht gelöst
> Dass sein eigener Vater aus der Zukunft kommt meinst du?
> Das ist doch relativ egal aus welcher Zeit der Herr kommt solange Zeitreisen möglich sind.
> Witzig ist nur, dass er die ganze Zeit Seite an Seite mit einem Freund im Krieg kämpft hat und in Wirklichkeit wars sein Sohn.


 
Wie kann Conner den Reese zurück schicken, wenns Conner eigentlich garnicht gibt und das zurück schicken doch von Conner aus geht? "G" 
Den gibts doch garnicht hehe
Auch etwas kurios: Kein Krieg keine Zeitmaschine ergo Widerstand fürn Popo. Conner ist aber der Widerstandsanführer der es allen beibringt und im zweitem Teil wollten die doch alles Verhindern, ergo müsste als Konsequenz Conner sich auflösen, garkeinen Widerstand geben der es A Verhindern will und B von Conner überlebenswichtige Tricks beigebracht kriegt gar angeführt wird. Überhaupt Conner gibts doch garnicht "G"

Der nächste Witz: An Technologien für SkyNet wurde doch erst geforscht, als die die Ideen durch Skynets T800 CPU und Arm in den Händen hatten. SkyNet hat also den Grundstein für seine Entwicklung selbst zurück in die Vergangenheit geschickt um überhaupt existieren zu können obwohls kein SkyNet gibt weil es keinen Grundstein gibt 

Jetzt verstanden?


----------



## PanikGOW (3. Januar 2013)

Ich habe das Buch sowie auch die Bücher Herr der Ringe gelesen. Und ich finde das Sie sich ziemlich gut an die Original Geschichte gehalten haben. Das man nicht alles aus einem Buch verfilmen kann, ist glaube ich auch jedem klar. Hat Spaß gemacht sich den ersten Teil, des Kleinen Hobbits anzusehen. Mann solte dabei auch nicht vergessen, das es eigentlich ein Kinderbuch (Gute Nachtgeschichte)  gewesen ist.
Deshalb auch Slapstick! Und die hast sich auch in grenzen gehalten. Naja, blöde ist wirklich nur, das man solange auf den nähsten Teil warten muß.


----------



## Eruu (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
eigendlich ist es ja ab 30 fps egal wie viele es sind, denn das menschliche Auge kann nicht mehr warnehmen


----------



## Supeq (3. Januar 2013)

Eruu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> eigendlich ist es ja ab 30 fps egal wie viele es sind, denn das menschliche Auge kann nicht mehr warnehmen


 
Stimmt zwar, aber trotzdem sieht man einen deutlichen Unterschied, selbst beim Wechsel von 60 auf 120HZ Monitore ist die verbesserte Framerate spürbar.

Ich hab den Hobbit in Non-3D-24P und in 3D-HFR gesehen. Zunächst einmal muss ich sagen das er auch im Standard-Format absolut fantastisch aussieht, so gut wie es halt in 24p sein kann  Die 48p Version spielt natürlichen bei schnellen Actionszenen und Kamerafahrten ihre Vorteile aus, wobei man den Unterschied zur normalen Version vor allem bei der Bewegungsschärfe hat. Man kann, wenn man sich auf bestimmte Bildbereiche konzentriert, ganz viele Details erkennen so das es sich evtl. sogar lohnen könnte den Film noch ein paar mal zu sehen.

Wie dem auch sei, in "ruhigen Szenen" vor allem bei Dialogen sieht 48p im Hobbit leider immer noch nach RTL-Soap aus (Soapeffekt). Die Vorteile überwiegen zwar, aber perfekt ist das noch nicht.

MFG


----------



## valandil (3. Januar 2013)

Die HFR-Version sieht mir in den Kämpfen zu schnell und "artistisch" aus, man fühlt sich an ein Set versetzt und nicht in eine andere Welt. Mit 24p wirkt es einfach "filmreifer". Dürfte aber subjektiv sein 

Der Film an sich gefällt mir sehr gut, nur die lange Wartezeit ist schrecklich.


----------



## Peacekeeper90 (3. Januar 2013)

Eruu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> eigendlich ist es ja ab 30 fps egal wie viele es sind, denn das menschliche Auge kann nicht mehr warnehmen


 
die seite schick ich immer gerne an leute die behaupten ab 24 fps sieht man keinen unterschied  

Compare frames per second: which looks better?

oder schonmal quake oder cs mit 20 und dann mit 120 fps gespielt ?


----------



## Austi2k (11. Januar 2013)

Echt nicht so toll wie die drei Vorgänger. Ich finde wenn man LotR 1-3 gesehen hat dann braucht man Hobbit nicht mehr. 
Wurde mal wieder nur versucht geld rauszuschlagen für eine dünne story.


----------



## Benne74 (16. Januar 2013)

Ich für meinen Teil bin auch vom Hobbit... nun ja... sagen wir mal: "nicht begeistert". [SPOILER-Alarm]

Nach jedem "Herr der Ringe" Film bin ich mit einem "Wow" aus dem Kino gegangen. Beim Hobbit kam bei mir keine rechte Stimmung auf.

Z.B. am Anfang die Aufräumszene in Bilbos Haus. Irgendwie fühlte ich mich sehr an Schneewittchen von Walt Disney erinnert. Wird da nicht auch mit einem lustigen Lied die ganze Bude aufgeräumt? Und dieser Slapstick zieht sich gefühlt durch den ganzen Film. Radagast wirkte weniger wie ein Zauberer sondern eher wie ein verschrobener Einsiedler, der manchmal noch nicht einmal weiß, welch ein Wochentag heute ist?
Die Zwerge fallen gefühlt 100 Meter in die Tiefe ohne eine Schramme. Da wird sich lustig geschüttelt und weiter gehts. Im Höhlenlabyrinth der Orks springt man von Plattform zu Plattform in dem man immer das passende Seil durchhaut. Hatte fast schon etwas von Tarzan oder Super Mario Bros.
Apropos Orks. Hunderte, ja tausende fallen über die Zwerge her. Alles kein Problem. Köpfe fliegen reihenweise ab aber alles (Waffen, Rüstungen) bleibt schön sauber. Ein bisschen "dreckiger Realismus" wie im Herrn der Ringe hätte dem Film meiner Meinung nach ganz gut getan.

Ich empfand es auch als störend, daß die Konsistenz des Gegnerdesigns verloren gegangen ist. Wieso hat man die Orks nicht grün und dreckig gelassen? Irgendwie waren es alles Albinos mit großen niedlichen Blauwässrigen Augen, damit man schöne Nahaufnahmen hinkriegt.
Ein aufgeschlitzter Orgkönig der seinen eigenen Tod mit einem lustigen Satz garniert?  Absolut unnötig!

Und das Design der Zwerge. Einige sehen ja ganz gut aus aber der schielende Typ, der gerade mal mit einer Steinschleuder um sich schießt... Musste das wirklich sein? Thorin Eichenschild sieht auch weniger wie ein Zwerg aus, sondern eher wie ein kleiner aber gutaussehender Mensch.

Kinderbuch hin oder her aber die Herr der Ringe Trilogie ist noch nicht so lange her und ich darf doch mal annehmen, daß man die selbe Zielgruppe ansprechen wollte, bzw. daß man "alte" Fans zufrieden stellen wollte?

Sicherlich hatte auch dieser seine Momente. Die Gollum-Szene fand ich z.B. sehr gelungen. Sie zeigte gut die innerlich Zerrissenheit von Gollum. Aber danach kam wieder irgendeine Slapstick Einlage und die Stimmung war dahin.

Ich werde mir den 2. Teil trotzdem angucken, in der Hoffnung, daß er von der Stimmung her mehr der Original Trilogie entspricht. Oder das es zumindest möglich ist, in den Film "einzutauchen". Das ansehen des dritten Teils werde ich davon abhängig machen.

Von der Technik habe ich hier nicht geschrieben, weil Sie gut war. Nur Technik allein macht in meinen Augen aber keinen guten Film. Gute Masken sind mir oft lieber als CGI-Technik. Man denke nur mal an Star Wars Episode 1. Die Tricktechnik war wirklich toll aber irgendwie hat man einem Computerspiel zugeschaut.

Ich verlange von einem Kinofilm jedenfalls mehr.

Ich möchte hier natürlich keinem auf den Schlips treten. Wem der Film gefällt (das werden die meisten sein), auch gut. Jeder nach seiner Fasson.


----------



## facehugger (16. Januar 2013)

Benne74 schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil bin auch vom Hobbit... nun ja... sagen wir mal: "nicht begeistert". [SPOILER-Alarm]
> 
> Nach jedem "Herr der Ringe" Film bin ich mit einem "Wow" aus dem Kino gegangen. Beim Hobbit kam bei mir keine rechte Stimmung auf.


Ähnlich ging es mir. Damals sind wir (ich und ein guter Kumpel) wirklich begeistert aus dem Kino gekommen (hatten uns alle 3 HdR-Filme Weihnachten 2003 hintereinander "angetan"), gleichzeitig haben wir aber nach der Vorstellung auch gesagt, das es wohl schwer wird diese Trilogie in Zukunft zu toppen... Wir sind nicht wirklich enttäuscht nach dem Hobbit nach Hause gefahren, der Film hat teilweise wirklich toll unterhalten. Aber irgendetwas fehlte! Entweder ist man zu sehr verwöhnt/geprägt oder die Messlatte hat Peter Jackson mit den HdR-Filmen einfach zu hoch gelegt. Was ja nichts negatives sein muss

Optisch bin ich sowieso kritisch, was soll nach Avatar noch kommen Wir haben uns den Film übrigens in 2D angetan, ohne dieses HFR/ 3D-Gedöhns. Mit dieser Meinung stehen wir auch nicht alleine dar. Und vermisst haben wir es nicht wirklich, welche Überraschung

Gruß


----------



## ich558 (16. Januar 2013)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ähnlich ging es mir. Damals sind wir (ich und ein guter Kumpel) wirklich begeistert aus dem Kino gekommen (hatten uns alle 3 HdR-Filme Weihnachten 2003 hintereinander "angetan"), gleichzeitig haben wir aber nach der Vorstellung auch gesagt, das es wohl schwer wird diese Trilogie in Zukunft zu toppen... Wir sind nicht wirklich enttäuscht nach dem Hobbit nach Hause gefahren, der Film hat teilweise wirklich toll unterhalten. Aber irgendetwas fehlte! Entweder ist man zu sehr verwöhnt/geprägt oder die Messlatte hat Peter Jackson mit den HdR-Filmen einfach zu hoch gelegt. Was ja nichts negatives sein muss
> 
> Optisch bin ich sowieso kritisch, was soll nach Avatar noch kommen Wir haben uns den Film übrigens in 2D angetan, ohne dieses HFR/ 3D-Gedöhns. Mit dieser Meinung stehen wir auch nicht alleine dar. Und vermisst haben wir es nicht wirklich, welche Überraschung
> 
> Gruß



Wie willst du wissen ob du HFR und 3D nicht vermisst hast wenn du es nicht gesehen hast?


----------



## facehugger (16. Januar 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wie willst du wissen ob du HFR und 3D nicht vermisst hast wenn du es nicht gesehen hast?


3D kenne ich schon von genug anderen Filmen (und da konnte es mich bis jetzt nicht wirklich überzeugen). Und ich habe HFR nicht vermisst, weil ich es eben nicht kenne Das alles steckt mMn noch zu sehr in den Kinderschuhen und soll den Leuten nur das Geld aus den Taschen ziehen. Das ist gut, also *brauchst* du das 

Ist natürlich Ansichtssache und man kann herrlich drüber diskutieren, aber das ist nun einmal meine Meinung...

Gruß


----------



## Supeq (16. Januar 2013)

facehugger schrieb:


> 3D kenne ich schon von genug anderen Filmen (und da konnte es mich bis jetzt nicht wirklich überzeugen). Und ich habe HFR nicht vermisst, weil ich es eben nicht kenne Das alles steckt mMn noch zu sehr in den Kinderschuhen und soll den Leuten nur das Geld aus den Taschen ziehen. Das ist gut, also *brauchst* du das
> 
> Ist natürlich Ansichtssache und man kann herrlich drüber diskutieren, aber das ist nun einmal meine Meinung...
> 
> Gruß


 
Also ich war in beiden Versionen (24p 2d / 48p 3D) und stehe 48p und 3D sehr kritisch gegenüber. Auf Fernsehern geht das imo gar nicht, dieser Soap-Effekt wirkt dort einfach nur billig.
Ich muss aber sagen, das er beim Hobbit nur in wenigen Szenen bemerkbar ist und wenn dann fällt er bei weitem nicht so arg auf wie man es von den TV´s her kennt.

Im Gegenzug kann man aber dann grade bei Landschaftsschwenks und in schnellen (Kampf)szenen deutlich mehr Details erkennen und auch die Bewegungsschärfe ist sichtbar verbessert. Während des Films fallen einem nach und nach immer mehr Dinge auf die man in der "normalen" 24P-Version nicht sehen konnte.

Kurzum, HFR steckt nicht mehr in den Kinderschuhen, wer etwas anderes behauptet meckert auf sehr hohem Niveau. Und was das 3D im Hobbit angeht, es ist wirklich sehr dezent. Keine übertriebenen Effekte nur um zu zeigen das man es kann, das gefällt mir und macht den Film zu einem gelungenen Gesamtkunstwerk.

Hobbit ist der erste Film, der Avatar in Sachen Bildqualität schlägt


----------



## Ceralion (25. Januar 2013)

Ich fand den Hobbit soo gut  Am Anfang die lange Einführung in das Auenland und die vielen Zitate, einfach wunderbar. Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich ein richtiger Tolkien Fan bin.


----------



## pr1nz1p (27. Januar 2013)

war auch in 2D da (weil ich 3D überhaupt nicht mag), aber ich fand ihn sehr gut! Die Atmosphäre passt mMn einfach unglaublich gut zum Hobbit und die Landschaften und Impressionen (seien es die Darstellung der Zwerge oder zB Dol Guldur usw) haben mir sehr gut gefallen.. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ne Verfilmung vom Silmarillion


----------

